

Die Zeit Uses Six Months of Mobile Data to Profile Green Politician  - wglb
http://www.f-secure.com/weblog/archives/00002391.html

======
stfu
An almost ironic attempt by a green politician to position his party as pro-
internet.

At the same time the Green party is pushing on a state level for the (in
Germany highly controversial) use of trojan horse malware to spy on crime
suspects ( [http://www.gruene-nrw.de/fileadmin/user_upload/gruene-
nrw/po...](http://www.gruene-nrw.de/fileadmin/user_upload/gruene-nrw/politik-
und-themen/12/koalitionsvertrag/Koalitionsvertrag_2012-2017.pdf) ), and to be
highly flexible when it comes to abandoning their opposition to the data
retention act ( [https://netzpolitik.org/2011/grun-rot-in-baden-wurtemberg-
wi...](https://netzpolitik.org/2011/grun-rot-in-baden-wurtemberg-will-
vorratsdatenspeicherung/) ).

~~~
Argorak
Its a bit unfair to purely project the behavior of his party as a whole on
Malte Spitz.

As we are lacking other people that have the guts, the resources and the
contacts to make this visualization happen, I am absolutely happy with him
going all the way. It is one of the best pieces to show "normal people" how
much can be done with all the data companies gather about them.

------
mxfh
Last year's news: <http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=2379917>

~~~
aw3c2
And such a baity title. Makes it appear like some sort of spying of the
newspaper.

------
chrisdroukas
To be clear, Malte Spitz released this data voluntarily to Zeit. The
accompanying article is available here:

[http://www.zeit.de/digital/datenschutz/2011-03/data-
protecti...](http://www.zeit.de/digital/datenschutz/2011-03/data-protection-
malte-spitz)

------
kvnn
Direct link: <http://www.zeit.de/datenschutz/malte-spitz-data-retention>

I recommend pressing the play button (it is not a video) and watching for a
bit.

